# Kernel doesn't boot.[SOLVED]

## Budoka

First, let me apologize if my question seems a bit muddled. It is just that I am a bit confused.

Yesterday I started getting emerge error messages and it prompted me to re-install my Gentoo sources which I did and it didn't fix the problem. After some research on the forums I found that I had to do something with my kernel list. I checked 

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.6.11-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.7.10-gentoo 

```

 and indeed saw it was selected to [1] so changed it to [2] and this resolved my emerge problem.

Then I wasn't seeing that kernel in my grub menu so I   *Quote:*   

> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg

  and installed it to sda and that put it in my grub menu. However the kernel doesn't boot. 

Before I continue with the boot problem I would like to first say that I am REALLY confused because at no point did I ever explicitly download or try to upgrade my kernel from 3.6.11 to 3.7.10. Does it come down automatically or something???

Anyway, so the first problem on the new kernel on boot was that it didn't recognize my Luks encrypted drive. I checked and the encryption wasn't compiled into the kernel so I did so and that fixed that. But when looking at the make screen on genkernel I noticed that all sorts of stuff I had previously compiled into my kernel wasn't there leading me to conclude that my config file wasn't being read or saved. I found this on the FAQ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35323. but I am not sure if this is my problem and if I should follow the instructions...once again because I didn't explicitly upgrade my kernel.

So the behavior now is that I select the new kernel at Grub2 menu, it starts to boot, prompts me for my Luks key, continues to successfully boot and then at the point I would expect it to put me in a GUI login screen it is just a blinking 

```
_
```

 and hangs. This happens if I boot the rescue kernel as well.

I can still boot successfully into 3.6.11.Last edited by Budoka on Mon Sep 16, 2013 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

yes gentoo has kernels come on down, though i ignore them and pull latest from kernel.org.  fire it up using your working kernel....

i cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config.kernel-3.x.x

(the majority of these are as ROOT)

cd /usr/src/

rm linux

ln -s linux-3.x.x linux #this automatically sets 'eselect kernel list' kernel to correct version

cd linux

make clean && make distclean && make mrproper

cp /boot/config.kernel-3.x.x .config  #copy your old config 3.x.x to your new kernel your about to build

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.x.x #dont forget to set these x's to latest version

cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config.kernel-3.x.x #make it so you can repeat your mistakes =D

grub #see http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start#Automating_Installs

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set (#) as in use a no 1 2 or 3, depending upon what kernel your actually using.

rebuild video drivers if nvidia and your on your way.

----------

## Budoka

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> yes gentoo has kernels come on down, though i ignore them and pull latest from kernel.org.  fire it up using your working kernel....
> 
> i cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config.kernel-3.x.x
> 
> (the majority of these are as ROOT)
> ...

 

OK. Thanks for the info and the How To. I kind of understand what is is you are doing but is there a way I can do this with genkernel as well? I'm a kernel Noob and my box is Luks encrypted on LVM so need the initramfs that genkernel was creating for me.

----------

## Ant P.

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> So the behavior now is that I select the new kernel at Grub2 menu, it starts to boot, prompts me for my Luks key, continues to successfully boot and then at the point I would expect it to put me in a GUI login screen it is just a blinking 
> 
> ```
> _
> ```
> ...

 

Sounds like your xf86-video-whatever driver needs reinstalling. Ctrl+Alt+F1 should put you on a usable console from that screen.

----------

## BillWho

Budoka,

The latest kernel will get pulled during an emerge update. It's up to you if you want to switch to the newer one.

You lost previous settings because you didn't copy your .config file to the new source directory and run make oldconfig

What you can try now is chroot from a cd, copy your .config from 3.6.11 to 3.7.10, run make oldconfig then compile the kernel.

I build mine with make -j4 && make -j4 modules_install && make install

The make install will copy bzimage to your /boot so make sure it's mounted if you have a separate boot partition.

Also what makes things easier is to set a symlink to the kernek like so:

laptop boot # ls -l 

total 7616

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2421209 Mar 11 11:48 System.map-3.7.10-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   82558 Mar 11 11:48 config-3.7.10-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Mar  1 20:09 kernel -> vmlinuz-3.7.10-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5264128 Mar 11 11:48 vmlinuz-3.7.10-gentoo

and change the kernel grub line to /boot/kernel so all you need to do for newer kernel versions is to change the symlink.

UPDATE: Almost forgot - you have to eselect your kernel too!

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> The latest kernel will get pulled during an emerge update. It's up to you if you want to switch to the newer one.
> 
> You lost previous settings because you didn't copy your .config file to the new source directory and run make oldconfig
> ...

 

Thanks for the help. 

 *Quote:*   

> What you can try now is chroot from a cd, copy your .config from 3.6.11 to 3.7.10, run make oldconfig then compile the kernel. 

 

Is it the .config files in the /usr/src/ directory we are talking about? 

Also, if I try this and botch it somehow will it prevent me from booting into 3.6.11 which at present I can still do?

Is it possible to just copy the old config over and then run genkernel again or use the genkernel option to use another config file and select the old one?

Once again sorry for the Noob question(s) but this is my first Gentoo system and still a little bit lost. I also like to try to understand what it is I am doing before I do it thus the occasional delay in updates/feedback.

Thanks.

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Can you tell me what directory these config files live in? Once again sorry for the Noob question but this is my first Gentoo system and still a little bit lost. I also like to try to understand what it is I am doing before I do it thus the occasional delay in updates/feedback. 

 

No problem   :Very Happy:   Look in /usr/src. At this time I have linux-3.9-rc1  and linux-3.9-rc2 on a testing machine. I'm going to update to 3.9-rc2.

```
cd /usr/src

cp linux-3.9-rc1/.config  linux-3.9-rc2 

eselect kernel set 2 

cd linux

make oldconfig

```

After make oldconfig you're ready to compile. In this case going from rc1 to rc2 there were no new features/drivers added so there were no prompts to respond to. Going  from 3.8 to 3.9 you'll probably have to answer prompts if you want to include support for new features/drivers. It's usually safe to choose the default. You'll have to answer some prompts going to 3.7 from 3.6

I see you're using luks/lvm so for genkernel this is what I do. I copy .config to .config.live. I lost a config once with mrpoper so I make a habit of this.  I then run a script that handles the rest, but the main compile line is:

```
genkernel  --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config.live --mountboot --install --symlink all

emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati
```

Add anything else necessary for luks/lvm.

If you have vb or any application with out-of-tree modules then they have to be rebuilt for the new kernel version. I usually include the video drivers just to be safe. The --symlink all option will setup an initramfs, kernel and System.map symlink for you. If you change grub.cfg to use the symlinks you won't have to edit it or generate a new menu.cfg   :Wink: 

Just when you thought you were done, you're not really because the old kernels have to be removed. 

emerge --depclean -a   will clear all the portage installed files from /usr/src/, but the folder remains because there are .o and other files remaining so you have to remove these manually along with /lib/modules/3.9.0-rc1 in my case. And the old kernel and initramfs from /boot.

Now you're done   :Very Happy: 

You might want to browse http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

UPDATE: Almost forgot again -  yes, you can boot to your old kernel if it's still there

If you lost your .config in the kernel directory check  /etc/kernels you should have backups there via genkernel.

You might want to look through /etc/genkernel.conf for anything you'd like to tweak. You can set MAKEOPTS="-j4" for a faster compile   :Wink: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Can you tell me what directory these config files live in? Once again sorry for the Noob question but this is my first Gentoo system and still a little bit lost. I also like to try to understand what it is I am doing before I do it thus the occasional delay in updates/feedback.  
> 
> No problem    Look in /usr/src. At this time I have linux-3.9-rc1  and linux-3.9-rc2 on a testing machine. I'm going to update to 3.9-rc2.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks! I'll give it a shot and report back.

----------

## Budoka

This is just not working out for me and I have too many other things on my laundry list (Bluetooth, DVD, etc) to fix. Since I have a working kernel I will try to sort out the problem later but until then is there a way I can roll back to my previous kernel? I can boot it fine and use it, unlike the new kernel, but if I change the eselect back to it then I have the problem with the error when using genkernel. Thanks.

Just as a side question does this have to be done in chroot or can I do it in the working kernel? Maybe that is where I am running into problems.

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> This is just not working out for me and I have too many other things on my laundry list (Bluetooth, DVD, etc) to fix. Since I have a working kernel I will try to sort out the problem later but until then is there a way I can roll back to my previous kernel? I can boot it fine and use it, unlike the new kernel, but if I change the eselect back to it then I have the problem with the error when using genkernel. Thanks.
> 
> Just as a side question does this have to be done in chroot or can I do it in the working kernel? Maybe that is where I am running into problems.

 

You can boot to the working kernel to work on on the newer one. Eselect will not affect the booting process, it only adjusts symlinks. 

As I indicated in my previous post you should have .configs in /etc/kernels like so:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 90K 2013-03-11 21:18:18 kernel-config-x86_64-3.9.0-rc2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 90K 2013-03-06 20:44:44 kernel-config-x86_64-3.9.0-rc1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 90K 2013-02-27 16:01:28 kernel-config-x86_64-3.8.0-rc7

```

If you already removed the /usr/src/linuxversion folder you can emerge it and copy the named .config file from /etc/kernels to .config in the  /usr/src/linuxversion folder.

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   This is just not working out for me and I have too many other things on my laundry list (Bluetooth, DVD, etc) to fix. Since I have a working kernel I will try to sort out the problem later but until then is there a way I can roll back to my previous kernel? I can boot it fine and use it, unlike the new kernel, but if I change the eselect back to it then I have the problem with the error when using genkernel. Thanks.
> 
> Just as a side question does this have to be done in chroot or can I do it in the working kernel? Maybe that is where I am running into problems. 
> 
> You can boot to the working kernel to work on on the newer one. Eselect will not affect the booting process, it only adjusts symlinks. 
> ...

 

No dice. Still doesn't work. I am clearly not doing something correctly.

I executed the following, of course using my own directory and file names:

```
cd /usr/src

cp linux-3.9-rc1/.config  linux-3.9-rc2

eselect kernel set 2

cd linux

make oldconfig 
```

I was prompted to make a number of kernel selections and I selected all of the defaults because I really didn't know what 90% of the information was.

I then recompiled using genkernel. I use  *Quote:*   

> genkernel --lvm --luks --menuconfig all

 

 I then rebooted into the new kernel and get the same behaviour. Boots=>Prompts me for my LUKS volume password=>continues to boot and brings me to the eternally blinking underscore.

I did as suggested and hit ctrl/alt/F1 and this brought me to my login prompt. I logged in as my user and try to 

```
startx
```

 and it fails. This sounded like another problem I had a while back on my initial install so I used http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel to make sure it was in the kernel, recompiled and...no dice. The same.

What do I do next?

 *Quote:*   

> You can boot to the working kernel to work on on the newer one. Eselect will not affect the booting process, it only adjusts symlinks.
> 
> 

  I understand that but how do I continue to recompile my working kernel with other stuff I may want to add? If I change the eselect/symlink it won't let me run genkernel. If I leave it selected to the new kernel isn't it compiling, the new kernel?

----------

## BillWho

Budoka,

Lets take a look at what you have. Paste back this info:

```
ls -l /usr/src

ls -l /boot

eix -ICc x11-drivers

uname -a

```

Also cat your grub menu list. I forgot what the file name is   :Sad: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Lets take a look at what you have. Paste back this info:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
# ls -l /usr/src 

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   19 Mar 17 15:36 linux -> linux-3.7.10-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 Mar 11 10:02 linux-3.6.11-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Mar 18 11:17 linux-3.7.10-gentoo

```

```
# ls -l /boot 

total 23059

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2329771 Mar 11 09:38 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2089493 Mar 18 11:07 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Jan 27 13:56 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    1024 Mar 18 11:26 grub2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7013292 Mar 11 09:46 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4201712 Mar 18 11:17 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4182016 Mar 11 09:38 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.11-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3681632 Mar 18 11:07 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.10-gentoo

drwx------ 2 root root   12288 Jan 18 18:34 lost+found

```

```
# eix -ICc x11-drivers 

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev (2.7.3@01/29/13): Generic Linux input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard (1.6.2@01/29/13): Keyboard input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse (1.8.1@01/29/13): X.Org driver for mouse input devices

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (7.0.0@02/01/13): ATI video driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.20.13@01/29/13): X.Org driver for Intel cards

Found 5 matches.

```

```
# uname -a 

Linux TL_Samsung 3.6.11-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Mar 11 09:38:07 JST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2675QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I am not sure why but I don't seem to have a menu.lst. Is it because I am using grub2?

```
ls -la /boot/grub2/

total 21

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 1024 Mar 18 11:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 1024 Mar 13 13:19 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Mar  5 12:02 fonts

-rw------- 1 root root 7587 Mar 18 11:26 grub.cfg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1024 Mar 14 11:19 grubenv

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 7168 Mar 18 11:27 i386-pc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Mar  5 12:02 locale

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 Mar  5 12:02 themes

```

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> I am not sure why but I don't seem to have a menu.lst. Is it because I am using grub2? 

 

It would be grub.cfg for grub2.

 *Quote:*   

> I understand that but how do I continue to recompile my working kernel with other stuff I may want to add? If I change the eselect/symlink it won't let me run genkernel. If I leave it selected to the new kernel isn't it compiling, the new kernel?

 

Having eselect set to linux-3.6.11 should not prevent you from running genkernel   :Confused:   Something is not kosher there. What error are you getting   :Question: 

And, yes - if eselect is set to 3.7.10 then that's the target for compiling.

You can continue to change the 3.6.11 kernel and compile it if you have eselect set to it. But, before migrating to 3.7.10 copy the 3.6.11 .config to 3.7.10 and make oldconfig  again. I'm not sure if genkernel does this automatically for you or not so this is just to be safe.

I see you have two video drivers that might introduce a problem   :Exclamation: 

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (7.0.0@02/01/13): ATI video driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel (2.20.13@01/29/13): X.Org driver for Intel cards

```

Which one is actually being used   :Question: 

```
lspci -k|awk '/VGA/,/Kernel/'
```

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   I am not sure why but I don't seem to have a menu.lst. Is it because I am using grub2?  
> 
> It would be grub.cfg for grub2.
> 
>  *Quote:*   I understand that but how do I continue to recompile my working kernel with other stuff I may want to add? If I change the eselect/symlink it won't let me run genkernel. If I leave it selected to the new kernel isn't it compiling, the new kernel? 
> ...

 

OK. Thanks for the help. This forum has been INVALUABLE.

```
# cat grub.cfg |wgetpaste
```

 http://bpaste.net/show/84673/

If I set eselect to the previous kernel, genkernel throws the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> # genkernel --lvm --luks --menuconfig all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45
> 
> * Running with options: --lvm --luks --menuconfig all
> ...

 

```
# lspci -k|awk '/VGA/,/Kernel/'

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0b3

        Kernel driver in use: i915

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0b3

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

```

It should be using the Intel driver. Apparently the ATI driver is not supported on muxless systems. I have no idea what that means but it was outlined in another thread a while back. I can find it if it would help.

----------

## BillWho

Budoka,

Yes, your ati card is sitting there doing nothing. For now unmerge the ati driver while a take a closer look at this stuff   :Wink: 

Also what problem are you experiencing compiling the older kernel   :Question:   <--- never mind - I totally missed it   :Shocked: 

UPDATE: I think the error speaks for itself

```
ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing. Maybe re-install the kernel sources. 
```

Before emerging, save that .config file someplace then copy it back and try to compile   :Wink: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Yes, your ati card is sitting there doing nothing. For now unmerge the ati driver while a take a closer look at this stuff  
> 
> Also what problem are you experiencing compiling the older kernel    <--- never mind - I totally missed it  
> ...

 

I unmerged ATI driver. Thanks.

Your post is a little confusing to me. We are talking about kernel 3.6.11 right? That is the old kernel that boots successfully. Or are you still trying to help with the new kernel?

The reason I ask is because...

1) That error does not occur in genkernel if I change the symlink using eselect to 3.7.10; so doesn't that mean there is a makefile there?

2) If you are referring to the kernel 3.6.11: 

I copied the .config from /usr/src/linux-3.6.11 and then went to emerge the kernel sources but immediately noticed it is still trying to bring down sources for 3.7.10 even-though I am eselected to 3.6.11.

```
TL_Samsung linux # emerge -av gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10:3.7.10  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

```

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.6.11-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-3.7.10-gentoo

```

Thanks again for the help.

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Your post is a little confusing to me. We are talking about kernel 3.6.11 right? That is the old kernel that boots successfully. Or are you still trying to help with the new kernel?
> 
> The reason I ask is because...
> 
> 1) That error does not occur in genkernel if I change the symlink using eselect to 3.7.10; so doesn't that mean there is a makefile there?
> ...

 

As far as the Makefile goes, it's missing in your linux-3.6.11 folder as indicated by the error message. 

Setting your kernel compile target using eselect has nothing to do with what version of the linux kernel will be emerged. sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10 is the latest unmasked upstream so that's the one that will be emerged unless you specify 3.6.11.

At the moment there's two versions of 3.6.11

```
[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1:3.6.11-r1

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r2:3.6.11-r2
```

I'm going to guess you need sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1 because r2 is in the testing branch and your grub and src folder doesn't specify which one.

So to emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1 you have to prefix it with "=":

```
emerge  =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1
```

That's it   :Wink: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Your post is a little confusing to me. We are talking about kernel 3.6.11 right? That is the old kernel that boots successfully. Or are you still trying to help with the new kernel?
> 
> The reason I ask is because...
> 
> 1) That error does not occur in genkernel if I change the symlink using eselect to 3.7.10; so doesn't that mean there is a makefile there?
> ...

 

OK so I 

```
emerge  =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1
```

 and genkernel is still not happy. How do I deal with the make file problem and why is it happening "suddenly"?

 *Quote:*   

> # genkernel --lvm --luks --menuconfig all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45
> 
> * Running with options: --lvm --luks --menuconfig all
> ...

 

----------

## BillWho

Budoka,

Well that's certainly odd   :Confused: 

Paste back

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Makefile

ls -l /usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/Makefile 
```

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Well that's certainly odd  
> 
> Paste back
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Makefile 
> 
> ls: cannot access /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/Makefile: No such file or directory
> 
> # ls -l /usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/Makefile 
> ...

 

----------

## BillWho

Budoka,

Are you sure you emerged it   :Question: 

Paste back

```
ls {/usr/src/,/usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/,/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/}
```

and

```
eselect kernel list
```

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Budoka,
> 
> Are you sure you emerged it  
> 
> Paste back
> ...

 

I did emerge is as you indicated earlier in the thread.

```
# ls {/usr/src/,/usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/,/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/}

/usr/src/:

linux  linux-3.6.11-gentoo  linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1  linux-3.7.10-gentoo

/usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo/:

Module.symvers  System.map  arch  block  crypto  drivers  firmware  fs  include  init  ipc  kernel  lib  mm  modules.builtin  modules.order  net  scripts  security  sound  usr  virt  vmlinux  vmlinux.o

/usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/:

COPYING  Documentation  Kconfig      Makefile        README          System.map  block   drivers   fs       init  kernel  mm               modules.order  samples  security  tools  virt     vmlinux.o

CREDITS  Kbuild         MAINTAINERS  Module.symvers  REPORTING-BUGS  arch        crypto  firmware  include  ipc   lib     modules.builtin  net            scripts  sound     usr    vmlinux

```

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.6.11-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1

  [3]   linux-3.7.10-gentoo         
```

Ah. OK. I see what is going on. My initial kernel wasn't linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1 but that is what I emerged based on this thread. I will switch the eselect to 2 and see if that fixes it but is that the proper, as in stable, kernel?

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Ah. OK. I see what is going on. My initial kernel wasn't linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1 but that is what I emerged based on this thread. I will switch the eselect to 2 and see if that fixes it but is that the proper, as in stable, kernel?

 

You can check with 

```
bill@gentoo-gateway ~ $ equery l -p gentoo-sources

 * Searching for gentoo-sources ...

[-P-] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.17-r2:3.0.17-r2

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.35:3.0.35

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.69:3.0.69

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.40-r1:3.2.40-r1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.34:3.4.34

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.36:3.4.36

[-P-] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.7-r1:3.5.7-r1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1:3.6.11-r1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r2:3.6.11-r2

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10:3.7.10

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10-r1:3.7.10-r1

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.3-r1:3.8.3-r1

```

This is running the "~amd64" branch

Just copy the saved .config to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1 and make oldconfig after eselecting kernel to 2

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Ah. OK. I see what is going on. My initial kernel wasn't linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1 but that is what I emerged based on this thread. I will switch the eselect to 2 and see if that fixes it but is that the proper, as in stable, kernel? 
> 
> You can check with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here is mine:

```
# equery l -p gentoo-sources 

 * Searching for gentoo-sources ...

[-P-] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.17-r2:3.0.17-r2

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.35:3.0.35

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.69:3.0.69

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.70:3.0.70

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.40-r1:3.2.40-r1

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.41:3.2.41

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.34:3.4.34

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.36:3.4.36

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.37:3.4.37

[-P-] [M ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.7-r1:3.5.7-r1

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r1:3.6.11-r1

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.6.11-r2:3.6.11-r2

[IP-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10:3.7.10

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7.10-r1:3.7.10-r1

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.3-r1:3.8.3-r1

[-P-] [ ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.4:3.8.4

```

Based on this key that I found here, [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3588455-highlight-.html#3588455[url],

 *Quote:*   

> The contents of first bracket....
> 
> I = like you said, means package is installed.
> 
> P = Portage(Package is part of Portage Tree).
> ...

 

Does that mean there is no "stable" kernel available???

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

>  Does that mean there is no "stable" kernel available???

 

The two you have installed are from the stable branch. The next one will probably be 3.7.10-r1 or maybe 3.8.3.

You can install 3.8.4 or the prior two now with an entry in package.accept_keywords.

I would recommend getting the kernels you have now running before installing a newer version   :Wink: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*    Does that mean there is no "stable" kernel available??? 
> 
> The two you have installed are from the stable branch. The next one will probably be 3.7.10-r1 or maybe 3.8.3.
> 
> You can install 3.8.4 or the prior two now with an entry in package.accept_keywords.
> ...

 

Thank you for your patience and help BillWho. 

OK. Clearly I am missing something.

As I indicated I can successfully boot linux-3.6.11-gentoo and it has all of the selections I made in genkernel. Is it safe to assume that this config file is OK?

I copied the "good" config to linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1 and ran make oldconfig "successfully". 

But,

1) The kernel config is not keeping stuff I already indicated. I must go back and recompile with ie: the necessary cryptographic options to access Luks, and also noticed all the ACPI Power management stuff is no longer there. Once I do that...

2) I still can not boot. The behaviour is the same that I described earlier. Boot starts, prompt for Luks password, bumps me into the perpetually blinking underscore.

Really frustrated. Is it me?

Here is my X log:

[url]linux-3.6.11-gentoo[/url]

If I emerge linux-3.6.11-gentoo sources can I continue to compile the one kernel I have that works. My fear is that I will emerge those sources and all my previous setting will disappear leaving me with, now 3, unusable kernels.

----------

## Budoka

Update:

So it dawned on me that if the kernel config selections aren't being preserved maybe the Intel Driver stuff wasn't as well. That was indeed the case so I selected in genkernel, recompiled, and now can successfully boot into inux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1.

Before I try to use the newer kernel though I would like to find out what I am doing incorrectly, or what is going on, that my kernel selections from config aren't carrying over.

I copy it over and do make oldconfig and at the very least Cryptography, ACPI, and Intel Drivers are not carried over into the new kernel. Any ideas?

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Update:
> 
> So it dawned on me that if the kernel config selections aren't being preserved maybe the Intel Driver stuff wasn't as well. That was indeed the case so I selected in genkernel, recompiled, and now can successfully boot into inux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1.
> 
> Before I try to use the newer kernel though I would like to find out what I am doing incorrectly, or what is going on, that my kernel selections from config aren't carrying over.
> ...

 

I don't know what you could be doing to lose those settings. On this computer with genkernel I went from 2.6.39-gentoo to 3.9.0-rc3 without ever losing one setting.

The only thing I can suggest is again save the config file, download one from kernel seeds  make oldconfig for  linux-3.6.11-gentoo then copy it to linux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1 and make oldconfig then do a diff on them. Don't involve genkernel , do it manually.

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Update:
> 
> So it dawned on me that if the kernel config selections aren't being preserved maybe the Intel Driver stuff wasn't as well. That was indeed the case so I selected in genkernel, recompiled, and now can successfully boot into inux-3.6.11-gentoo-r1.
> 
> Before I try to use the newer kernel though I would like to find out what I am doing incorrectly, or what is going on, that my kernel selections from config aren't carrying over.
> ...

 

Can you clarify one thing for me?

I am running  *Quote:*   

> make oldconfig

  from  *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux

  right? Not from  *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux-3.xx

 

I am now able to successfully compile and boot new kernels but that is because I know what settings I am losing along the way and recompile. When I grabbed a config file from kernel-seeds and copy it to the new src folder and run genkernel it throws a "can't copy config file" error. When I look in the directory it renames the .config file to a .bak thus leaving no .config in the dir. This is reproducible every time. I am just not sure if it is because of a mistake I am making or if it is a bug?

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Can you clarify one thing for me?
> 
> I am running
> 
> Quote:	
> ...

 

Yes. cd /usr/src/linux is correct. 

I can't explain the genkernel  "can't copy config file" error. But, I asked you to do oldconfig manually in both folders then a diff in order to eliminate the source of your problem. Did you try that   :Question: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Can you clarify one thing for me?
> 
> I am running
> 
> Quote:	
> ...

 

Thanks for the clarification. I did miss the doing it manually instruct. I'll try it but have never done one before so need to learn how to do so first. Until now I have only used genkernel.

----------

## BillWho

 *Budoka wrote:*   

> Thanks for the clarification. I did miss the doing it manually instruct. I'll try it but have never done one before so need to learn how to do so first. Until now I have only used genkernel.

 

It's very simple, you just type make oldconfig  :Wink: 

----------

## Budoka

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *Budoka wrote:*   Thanks for the clarification. I did miss the doing it manually instruct. I'll try it but have never done one before so need to learn how to do so first. Until now I have only used genkernel. 
> 
> It's very simple, you just type make oldconfig 

 

Ah! In that case, Yes, I was doing it manually.

----------

